# Building Roof over Roof, changing pitch



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you may want to replace the cathedral ceiling below so you can frame the upper better,your pics didn`t come out,try and repost them


----------



## Thomas O (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmm,

I am not sure why the pics didn't come out. Here is a link to them.

Elevations
http://www.uber-werks.com/images/house/1.jpg

Plan View
http://www.uber-werks.com/images/house/2.jpg

Section
http://www.uber-werks.com/images/house/3.jpg

I would like to not have to replace the cathedral ceiling below.

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

pics worked for me.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The pictures worked for me too. That seems like an awful large expense, without adding any additional living area. I would be concerned about the remaining cathedral ceiling area, which may not be able to expell the contained humidity content by encapsulating the existing roof structure. Allowances would need to be made to expell the moisture laden air from that environment, since the wind forces which create the negative and positive air presures will be concentrated on the new 12/12 structure only.

By changing the structure a little, this could be a useable 2nd story addition.

You would probably be best served by removing the initial roof structure. I may be wrong though, so consult your architect and engineer.

Ed


----------



## Thomas O (Dec 14, 2007)

*...*

I was planning on removing some of the existing sheathing, perhaps all of it should be removed in lite of the moisture concerns.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wanted to re-address this thread to see if there is any follow-up from the original poster, or if others have any additional advice.

I'm looking to do something similar but the ceilings below aren't cathedral, they are simply standard 8' ceilings. I figured I would tear off the gravel roofing and sheathing but leave all supporting structures.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

sounds good,flat roofs are easier to build off of,just follow the insulating,and venting specs,if possible ventilate with closed cell foam for higher R-value


----------

